# Seasoning a new offset smoker



## nvanhorn (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I am about to pick up an offset smoker, and I was wondering about seasoning it. Since I will be mostly looking to season the inside of the smoke chamber, should I just throw my hot coals on the grill in there? Or is it better just to put them in the fire box like you normally would? And should I throw some oil in the fire box to season that as well? If all goes well, dinner at my place tomorrow!!!


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2012)

nvan, morning....  I would use the fire box to start with....  Get the smoker HOT to burn off any oils used in the manufacturing process... probably over 400 deg.... then you can oil the smoker with any edible oil you like...  some use coconut, Pam spray, even lard..... then reheat the smoker to normal cooking temps.... say 300 to cure the smoker for several hours... 

Dave


----------



## alelover (May 25, 2012)




----------



## bruno994 (May 25, 2012)

X3...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 25, 2012)

I found the easiest way is to put some used veggy oil in a water bottle...  poke a little hole in the top...  now squirt it all over the whole smoker..  inside and out..  anywhere and everywhere...  then wipe it down with an old rag (soaked with oil as well)

PS. don't do this on your deck or concrete..  out in the grass...


----------



## venture (May 25, 2012)

X2 on the grass!

Horizontal offsets will drip some oil around the lid the first couple of times out.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## nvanhorn (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys, I hadn't thought  about getting the outside, but that should help keep from rusting for longer.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2012)

Yep, oiling the outside helps in preserving the Paint job, oil and water ...

I use Lard , cheap and is made of what you'll be cooking
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





after curing , do a Fatty or two for fun...

Have fun and send Q-view..........


----------



## strenteast (Nov 3, 2012)

Where in vancouver can I get an offset smoker?


----------

